#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-28
<elacheche> o/ nabdev
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> o/ MarwenDo
<elacheche> O/ nizarus
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Wassup :)
<MarwenDo> Hi elacheche
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :D
<MarwenDo> you ?
<nizarus> bjr elacheche, bjr @ tous
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-29
<Dro> bjr
<elacheche> Morning!
 * elacheche should get his beloved coffee
<Dro> ahla b' elacheche  :D
 * elacheche brb :p
<Dro> tyt
<nabdev> o/
<Dro> ahla nabdev
<nabdev> hola Dro
 * elacheche is back
<Dro> elacheche, i need your help :(
<Dro> hlekt el denya lkol :/
<elacheche> Oups..
<elacheche> Tell me more x)
<Dro> elacheche, ubuntu ma 7abbech ybooti 3ad j'ai executé la commande fsck sur le Live CD
<Dro> w apparemment il y avait des segments corrumpus , il a tt fixé
<Dro> w ba3d kif redemarit tt fonctionne sauf que, je peux pas faire de apt-get upgrade
<Dro> dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<Dro> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Dro> :/
<elacheche> Emm.. OK.. I have only two paths to solve this in my mind, right now
<Dro> first one?
<elacheche> Path 1: Fix those errors, one by one.. Starting by fixing the PATH, then installing apt via the deb files, or the source, etc..
<Dro> le path est déjà OK
<Dro>  echo $PATH
<Dro> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:
<elacheche> Path 2: Using a live CD, chroot, and apply apt-get {update,upgrade,dist-upgrade} to fix your ubuntu
<elacheche> Here is a link how to chroot http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<Dro> elacheche, je suis déjà sous mon Ubuntu :/
<Dro> donc ça boot de nouveau
<Dro> nizarus, bonjour!
<Dro> any idea about this:
<Dro> dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<Dro> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Dro> ?
<nizarus> bonjour Dro
<nizarus> tu veux faire quoi ?
<Dro> nizarus, apt-get upgrade
<nizarus> je connais pas la commande dpkg-deb
<Dro> dpkg aussi ne marche plus :/
<Dro> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dro> dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<Dro> j'ai trop cherché et j'ai pas trouvé de solution, apparemment je dois re-installer ubuntu :/
<nizarus> essaye apt-get install dpkg-deb
<Dro> E: Unable to locate package dpkg-deb
<nizarus> tu as quelle version ubuntu ?
<Dro> 14.04
<elacheche> Dro, chroot to your Ubuntu to solve those issues!
<Dro> elacheche, t'es sure que c la bonne solution? fel article 9al "si ton systeme ne boot pas" or mon systeme boot déjà..?
<Dro> 3andkom /usr/bin/dpkg-deb ?
<Dro> car chez moi: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: No such file or directory
<Dro> lol :D
<elacheche> Dro, I shared that link becasue there is an easy chroot how to in there → Read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<Dro> elacheche, tu peux confirmer que dpkg-deb existe sous /usr/bin ?
<elacheche> Dro, or you can install dpkg from the source https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Dpkg
<elacheche> I confirm that I have dpkg-deb in there
<nizarus> me too
<elacheche> Dro, chroot and copy the bins to the good dirs or re-install them.. Or just compile the source and use it
<Dro> thats ok!
<Dro> donc c'est ça le prob :/
<Dro> elacheche, ok! je vais essayer! :D
<elacheche> Dro, if you copy the /usr/bin/dpkg-deb from the LiveCd to your /somewhere/usr/bin/dpkg-deb it'll work but you should apt-get dist-upgrade later to make sure that you have the good packages after fixing your issue
<elacheche> Dro, sliktich!
<Dro> elacheche: hani fel live cd tawa :/
<Dro> j'ai suivi les étapes
<elacheche> <elacheche> Dro, if you copy the /usr/bin/dpkg-deb from the LiveCd to your /somewhere/usr/bin/dpkg-deb it'll work but you should apt-get dist-upgrade later to make sure that you have the good packages after fixing your issue
<Dro> w chey ba9i l'upgrade ne marche pas, même erreur
<Dro> cp /usr/bin/dpkg-deb /mnt/usr/bin ?
<Dro> testing..
<Dro> the upgrade seems to be working.. hope it will finish fine
<Dro> upgrade finished
<Dro> next step: reboot, dist-upgrade..
<Dro> i hope there is no other files missing... :/
<nizarus> tu as fait l'upgrade du sytème sur le live CD ?
<Dro> nizarus: oui
<Dro> avec chroot
<nizarus> Ah ok
<Dro> connected from my main system right now
<elacheche> And!
<Dro> everything seems to work properly except a big shock after reboot
<Dro> i found a new BLUE grub menu, with an only choice "Debian"
<Dro> instead of my normal grub menu (all ubuntu version, window$)
<Dro> i though everything was gone ... well
<Dro> after choosing debian i found myself on my ubuntu lol :D
<elacheche> Emmm.. check yur sources.list, maybe you changed them to debian by a mistake
<elacheche> Dro, lsb_release -a
<elacheche> What's the output?
<Dro> a strange output, 1 sec
<Dro> http://pastebin.com/LLFh7a0N :o
<elacheche> not very strange Dro.. lsb_release bugs :D
<elacheche> Dro, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Dro> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Dro> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<Dro> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<Dro> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<Dro> thats fine!
<Dro> currently waiting for dist-upgrade to finish
<elacheche> Good
<Dro> next: new update & upgrade, clean, autoclean and reboot ! :D
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> is there anyway to check if there is an other files missing ? except dpkg-deb?
<elacheche> apt-get -f install
<elacheche> will install the missed deps
<elacheche> also you can run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" to reconfigure ALL installed packages, if a package is corrupted dpkg-reconfigure will exit and you'll know what package is that..
<elacheche> Or you can forget about that and fix the corrupted packages when you need them :)
<Dro> lol jit nchouf fel calendrier nal9a data (null)
<Dro> :D
<Dro> aaaaa33 wa9tech yji avril 5alli nerta7ou men hel 14.04 :3
<Dro> == > date (null)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Dro, upgrade to 15.10 :p
<Dro> lé ma n7ebbech, 5ouk mel LTS lel LTS, men ghir barcha taksir rass :p
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> I have a very strong impression that I'll migrate to Debian after the release of 16.04 x)
<elacheche> I don't know why yet.. x)
<Dro> ubuntulog is logging :P
<Dro> lol
<Dro> ba9i ched s7i7 eli howa "Debian GNU/Linux" ! :D
<Dro> les autres systemes tol3ou dans le grub menu
<Dro> mais il est encore bleu w esmou Debian GNU/Linux :D
<Dro> t7essou y7ebni nbaddel debian :p
<Dro> kifek :D
<elacheche> sudo update-grub
<Dro> c déjà fait avant le reboot :/
<Dro> 5alli yo93od, c pas important :D
<Dro> l'essentiel que ça fonctionne
<Dro> merci pour l'aide elacheche !
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> ahla elacheche Dro
<Neo31> how r u doing
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<elacheche> Yo Neo31 !
<elacheche> Like usual, u?
 * Dro y3ani
<Dro> elacheche, après dpkg-reconfigure : awwel el maf9oudin android-studio
<nizarus> ahla Neo31 kif sebtek :)
<nizarus> mabrouk 3lik Dro
<Dro> fi entidhar ba9i 9a2imat el dha7aya wal maf9oudin wal jar7a :D
<Dro> nizarus, nchallah ma nraw 3andek hahah :D
<elacheche> nizarus, you Tab still in that reboot loop?
<Neo31> kil 3ada chwaya 5edma w dima yemchi elacheche
<nizarus> elacheche, yep ! pas possible d'installer un nouveau recovery :/
<Neo31> haw na3mal fi taf9ida nizarus
<Neo31> pause te3 ftour
<nizarus> Neo31, tfa99ed la ML Clibre et le salon #clibre.tn zeda inti sraft sraft :)
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche> nizarus, why it's impossible? o_O
<nizarus> elacheche, car ça rebbot toujours sur l'ancien recovery
<elacheche> Emm.. Un Galaxy Note 1 faddadni ikék l'autre fois zéda :/
<elacheche> Il faut trouvé le bon recovery + le bon kernel qui va avec
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> je ferais d'autres tentatives
<nizarus> mais dans quelques forums ils disent que c'est la mémoire interne qui est fotus :p
<elacheche> :-3
<elacheche> that can be possible :/
<nizarus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE4WeUNFX2g
<nizarus> ils se moquent un peut de la communauté du Libre non ?
<elacheche> Yep x)
<elacheche> "And make it snappy" x)
<nizarus> bon je ne comprend pas les subtilités de l'anglais
<nizarus> alors j'ai certainement raté des trucs
<elacheche> snappy c'est le nouveau Ubuntu alternative de APT pour IoT
<nizarus> GNU I don't know they just make me say it :/
<elacheche> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<elacheche> nizarus, Many friends of us just say GNU/Linux when we're arround becasue everytime they don't we tell them to not forget GNU.. so they don't know what's GNU, but they say it anyway x)
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> bon il faut prendre ça avec humour :)
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-31
<nabdev> hello, Geary n'accepte pas POP protocol ?
<elacheche> No idea.. never used it :/
<nabdev> :/
<nabdev> j'ai seuelement les params de pop et smtp
<elacheche> Why you use Geary x)
<nabdev> with thunderbird i can't have autocomplete of mail
<elacheche> mail @?
<nabdev> yes
<elacheche> My thunderbird do that for me!
<nabdev> by all the mail that you have ( received or sended ) ? or just the sended mail ? , i checked by the sended mail it word
<nabdev> other think , we have a big collection of mail in our webmail interface with thunderbird i havn't any mail out of the list ( received or sended )
<elacheche> nabdev, you should import your contact list to thunderbird
<Dro> bonjour
<Neo31> hi Dro
<Dro> ahla Neo31, how are you?
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> u ?
<Dro> a bit bored, but fine! :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> rabi ytochna bel bored hhh
<Dro> haha à ce point dima 3amel jaw, t7eb ta9le9 ? :D
<Neo31> nn mouch 7keyet 3amel jaw
<Neo31> ama bored ma3neha rekich w ma l9it ma ta3mal w hbat 3lik le9la9
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> rakcha w ra7a behia de temps en temps :)
<Dro> nn, ynejem ykoun bored men kothr ma 3andou ma ya3mel :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> s3iba chwaya
<Neo31> momken yehbil
<Neo31> wala yjoujim
<Dro> lol
<Neo31> wala 7aja du genre
<Neo31> bored s3iba
<Neo31> anyway wish u some fun :)
<Dro> thanks, wish u some boredom hahaha since you like that :D
<Neo31> hhh not much ama from time to time it is ok :)
<Neo31> thx anyway
<Dro> Neo31, have you ever passed any oracle certification exam?
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> i prepared for java certified programmer when it was with sun microsystems
<Dro> hmm
<Dro> I'm planning to pass Oracle Database SQL expert, do you think it worth passing it?
